# Lets see your mobile office



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the time has come again for me to upgrade my business, which this time means a lap top and printer set up to be able to print off quotes and do some project research while I'm on the go.

I was wondering how some of you guys had your stuff set up so its protected from the daily abuse that its sure to catch in a construction van. I've seen the little fold out computer tables but they look like they could get in the way of passengers and materials.


----------



## Reading pa (Nov 12, 2011)

Ford f- 250/350 you can get a lap top and printer the screen is the radio work great and you can pull your invoices all the time and print it out so that mean you get paid fast


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Email quotes, bids, invoices etc.. Right from you smart phone no need for a laptop in the mobile office. 

Cole


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Although I'd love a new F350, I cant justify buying one for the laptop.:laughing:
I'm not one to be on the cutting edge of technology. I dont think I can do all that with my phone Cole.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The smart phone


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mobile office. Hell, it's just about my only office tool


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

They done got them phones that take debit cards and such too. Someday when this a55 backwards town finally gets out of the stone age and we get cell service then i will start taking credit/debit cards. It would be nice to write up, print out and deliver the invoice before leaving the job and it would be even better to get paid directly from their debit account or by credit card and have the money in my account the next damn day!

But for now i will make my own ink and paper, write out the invoice with my quill pen, walk the invoice to the local post office and ship it out snail mail. In a couple weeks i will get a check that i can deposit and sit on for a week waiting for it to clear.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the laptop and tablet in the truck and the wifi printer under the back seat. It's a laser printer so only prints in black and white but I'm working on getting letterhead made.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Mobile office. Hell, it's just about my only office tool


:thumbsup:, mine too.


----------

